# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Savākšana veikalā - nav?

## tornislv

Sagribēju šo to par pāris EUR nopirkt, bet formējot pasūtījumu neatrodu iespēju ieķeksēt opciju "izņemšu veikalā". Par 3 eur preci 9 eur piegādi nevēlos maksāt. Pastāstiet, ko es daru nepareizi, lai nav jāmeklē cits piegādātājs :/

----------


## ddff

Elfas kodi Lemonā arī darbojas. Man tā pat sanāk izdevīgāk.

----------


## JenertAndzins

sūtīju pirms kāda mēneša pāris lietas, tad bija. 

ja nekļūdos tieši pirms maksāšanas. Nu kāds nu veikls - birojs vairāk.

----------


## spoks

Cienījamais klient!

Vēlamies Jūs informēt par piegādes izmaiņām. Kā jau, iespējams, esat pamanījuši, Elfa Distrelec nemitīgi ievieš jauninājumus, lai mēs būtu labākais un uzticamākais piegādātājs elektronisko komponenšu tirgū. Zemāk daži piemēri no tiem: 
Nemitīgi tiek uzlabots mūsu internetveikals, lai mūsu      klientiem tiktu nodrošināta ērtāka iepirkšanās un produktu meklēšana      (search tool);
Uzlabojam servisa līmeni piegādēm;
Piedāvājam savu RND brendu ar konkurētspējīgām cenām;
Elastīgi piedāvājumi īpašiem pieprasījumiem.
 Sākot ar 1. septembri, mūsu ofisā vairs nebūs iespējams saņemt savus pasūtījumus. Bet, lai mēs varētu arī turpmāk sekmīgi sadarboties, esam jau samazinājuši piegādes izmaksas jūsu turpmākajiem pasūtījumiem. Ar piegādes izmaksu samazināšanu, būsim Jums vēl pieejamāki, jo piegādes izmaksas pasūtījumiem virs 25 EUR, ir bezmaksas. Savukārt, piegādes izmaksas pasūtījumiem zem 25 eur, ir tikai 4,95 EUR.

Ja Jums rodas kādi jautājumi, neskaidrības par piegādes izmaksām - droši sazinieties ar mums (tālr. 67885544). Un esam pārliecināti, ka spēsim atrast lābāko risinājumu priekš Jums un Jūsu uzņēmuma. 

Ar cieņu
Elfa Distrelec pārdošanas komanda

*Elfa Distrelec SIA*
Mednieku iela 4a, Riga, LV-1010
Tel: +371 67885544
www.elfadistrelec.lv

----------


## antons21

Ģeniāls teksts, kas tiek vietots visur pēdējā laikā ar motīvu "Jūsu ērtībai", "mēs rūpējamies", "lai jums būtu labāk". Šie teksti IMHO skan briesmīgi pretīgi un parasti tiem seko katkāds sadārdzinājums un papildus izmaksas. Ptriekšlikums: kautkur apstiprināt kādus 3 dažādus šāda tipa paziņojumu tekstus par "klientu ērtībām", numurēt tos. Un tad vismaz nebūs tik pretīgi lasīt. Vienkārši- atsaucotioe uz tekstu Nr lautkādu tur.

----------

